# Magento, track shirt inventory by design>size



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone know how create a product but track inventory by size?


I currently have a product with color attribute (1 color per listing) but the size is not an attribute, rather a custom property drop down. I can only add inventory for the product, not the sizes.


----------

